# my Klingon Bird of Prey



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have not built any Trek kits in a number of years so this was a lot of fun. This is the Round 2 reissue of the old AMT kit. There are some changes to this version over prior issues. You now can build the wings in three different positions, although they are not movable. You also now get die cast metal landing gear and a boarding ramp. 

I chose to follow the painting guide somewhat loosely, and to go for a more subtle look. The model was spray painted with Tamiya TS spray Olive Drab 2 and then airbrushed with various green shades mixed from Tamiya Olive Green, Flat Yellow, Flat Blue and Flat White. By using the same base for all of the colors, a more cohesive look was achieved. AMT suggests using a bunch of un-related and garish colors. I outlined a lot of the rather poorly molded detail with the new Testors enamel stains in Black and Brown, and also with Vallejo Flat Black.



















The underside wing detail was airbrushed with Flat Re" and Red mixed with some Flat Yellow. 










I did follow the painting guide a bit more closely for some of the detail painting, like on the Photon torpedo launcher. I airbrushed the clear part inside and out with Alclad II Transparent Red, then backed it with Alclad II Aluminum. The frame detail was picked out in Italeri Gunmetal. The engine cap was detailed the same way except the middle was painted with Tamiya Transparent Yellow. 










I chose to build my Bird in the landing mode just because everyone else builds the other two positions. I also wanted to use the white metal landing gear, although they were somewhat problematic. So not assemble the gear as the instructions indicate. Instead, glue the top half into the landing gear bays, then fix the lower half of the struts into place. You can glue the foot pads to the lower strut with slow drying CA glue. Just position the pads on something smooth to make sure they are level. I had to trim the ramp pistons as they were much too long. The model will sit on its landing gear when the wings are fitted. 










AMT provides a few decals but they are of poor quality. Even using Solvaset, it was difficult to get the Klingon insignia in place over the wing detail. There were some crudely printed black and silver decals that are to be placed on the ends of the wing hinges, but they do not fit without much trimming, and they looked cartoonish. I did not bother with them. 

AMT provides a half way decent display stand. The ball mount was a bit wobbly but some CA glue (will not bond the rubbery plastic) tightened the friction fit nicely.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Outstanding! :thumbsup:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Excellant Work ! :thumbsup: I've always liked this ship. It's got an "Attitude".


----------



## Tuvok (Feb 16, 2013)

Great job , very nice bird of prey !


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

DCH10664 said:


> Excellant Work ! :thumbsup: I've always liked this ship. It's got an "Attitude".


I liked the design too, it looks like death is a coming.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

"....a_ Bird _of _Prey_..."


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*bird of prey*

what color is that ? ........was it from a rattlecan ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes in my first post I said i used Tamiya Spray (TS) Olive Drab 2. It is sort of like Testors Medium Green or Forrest Green. 

This is the shade "out of the can" 










But then it was largely overpainted by airbrush panel by panel using Tamiya Olive Green mixed with Yellow, White, Blue, etc. to give the effects outlined on the instruction sheet.


----------

